# Seiko 'cameltoe'



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I saw this over on TZ-UK....thought it was hilarious :lol: this new model has been nicknamed the "Sumo" or "Cameltoe". :rofl:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silly name aside that's a great new release - Any ideas of prices?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I'd seen that :clap:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw that one over there too. I thought it was a really nice looking watch... then I realised why it had been given that particular name.

It's an interesting choice of 12 marker isn't it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wish they'd made the date window the same shape as the 6 and 9 marker, and those hands :cry2: Why can't seiko do hands anymore?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I wish they'd made the date window the same shape as the 6 and 9 marker, and those hands :cry2: Why can't seiko do hands anymore?


I`m with you on both counts Paul, I really don`t like the `fat` hands Seiko seem to be using these days on their divers, on the other hand the case is IMO much better looking then the SKX range with their `orrible crown guards :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

f***...though this was about the other sort of cameltoe


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I had the blue one of these about a year ago so they're not exactly new :blink:

They are available in Japan, there are a couple of well known sellers one of which I got mine from for a little over Â£220 I think.

Fanstastic watch for the price, much better quality than the Seiko monster and much larger too. Some people think the lug width should have been 22mm and not 20mm but I never thought it was a problem. I sometimes think about getting another.

Another of the nicknames for this watch is Shogun.

Sumo is the most popular name but I prefer the Cameltoe :wink2:

This was mine:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

down this way we'd call it the "map of Tassie" (Tasmania), or a koala's nose...............


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oh dear.

is that french or brazillian btw ? :cry2:


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

Does this have a Seiko model number at all please?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Bought one of these 1 year ago on the forum, I had been looking for the blue faced one (same as ricster's) but I ended up with this one and think it is great value for money and a super watch.










Dave S


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone here know how big the watch is?


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

Shikar said:


> Does this have a Seiko model number at all please?


'tis a Seiko 6R15, as i recall.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Shikar said:


> Does this have a Seiko model number at all please?


its the sbdc003

i know that off by heart.

how sad is that?


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> Anyone here know how big the watch is?


Diameter: 44 mm (without the crown)

Thickness: 13.3 mm

im sure ive seen some comparison pics with one of the other seiko divers (007 or samurai possibly) on one of the forums recently..


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Silly name aside that's a great new release - Any ideas of prices?


What he said

Would look great on a lumpy :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

mutley said:


> Would look great on a lumpy :tongue2:


Lumpy cameltoe?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if that was camel toe then one of these is pants...

Citizen Automatic Diving Watch NY0040-09EE


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

pengelly said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here know how big the watch is?
> ...


Nice......  where can I get one....?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> f***...though this was about the other sort of cameltoe


I'm with you.....bloody tease I reckon.....

mmmmmm cameltoe...... :tongue2:


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I believe Stateside, the less glamorous; more colloquial term is 'wedgie'.

:lol:

V


----------

